# Michigan Profit hunting Seasons



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

This forum is in regards to the other one I started with the youth hunts and other seasons. For Michigan to become the caliber of state that people want to hunt in and enjoy hunting in, the DNR need to take a good look at what they are really doing. They need to decide what is more important profits or the deer herd itself. I am waiting to see what new deer season pops up this year, running deer with dogs, chasing with horses I mean come on what season for deer are we going to see this year. At some point it has to stop.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

20-30 years ago I would be hunting every season of deer now I haven't bought a buck tag in 5 years and no doe tags handed out for 3 years.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

sniper22mag said:


> They need to decide what is more important profits or the deer herd itself.


Let me save you the trouble. It's not the deer herd itself. Michigan is managed for maximum money flow, as well as maximum hunter opportunity, but giving someone 4 1/2 months to hunt when there are no deer in the area doesn't equate to a better oppurtunity in my book. Quality of the hunt and quality of the animal does not play into the equation.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

sniper, explain to me how the state makes a profit off the youth season. The tags the kids buy in that season are the same tags they'll be using during the rest of the year.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Why don't we end all other seasons, and just have one- the sniper22mag season, for the benefit of the herd...


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

I am talking in general. Way too many made up seasons to just reap the profits. What is is going to be this year. Mid july hunts, early season doe hunts, early early season doe hunts, late season doe hunts. Get with the program people. If you don't have something pertaining to this post don't post and make your self look stupid. IGNORANCE IS BLISS, STAY IGNORANT STUPID PEOPLE. :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea ok


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I have enjoyed hunting in Michigan for over 50 years. I intend to continue to hunt here as long as I can. If you are so passionately against hunting in Michigan, go elsewhere. This state does not need someone with your attitude. Is that plain enough for your needless profane communications and perversely negative approach?


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> sniper, explain to me how the state makes a profit off the youth season. The tags the kids buy in that season are the same tags they'll be using during the rest of the year.


Just another season for the state to make money. More tags sold equals more profits 1+1=2:lol:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

sniper22mag said:


> Just another season for the state to make money. More tags sold equals more profits 1+1=2:lol:


we're suppose to know how to add too..WTH


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Wait till he finds out the youth hunters are going to be hunting at an even earlier age. And they will be able to hunt all the special seasons plus the youth hunts.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

I am already aware of that. The point is way to many needless season made up ,just for the point of pure profit. Go back to two seasons bow and rifle


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

i think we need to go even farther back til when you could just use guns that way the bow hunters won't be shooting MY bucks


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Profit not only on tags but also on sales tax


The laws also have changed to allow elevated stands, tree stands ,cross bows,bait auto feeders.Plus all the other gadgets and gizmos that hunters think they need to be successful;to mention a few camo ,lures and scent's,de-scent soap and clothing, calls and grunts,cameras and decoys,full life size targets, pop-up blinds,videos,HI-tec weapons and scopes ect.ect.ect..Why does orange or camo colors cost 50% more than other colors.


It's all about marketing and lobbying and the state collects 6% of all sales no wonder the State wants more and longer seasons with more age groups involved.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *boone nc*  
_Sorry if I am posting on a beat to death topic, its my first time in the WT managment thread.

Since its a forum I will put my 2 cents in. I grew up in NC and have hunted a couple of other states since, including TN, CA, OR, MI, OH, ILL. All but MI have a "Mandatory" deer check in system. Used to be NC you had to take your deer to a deer check station and they gave you a card that if you didnt have it with the carcass and DNR or equivalent caught you, it was big fines. Since most states including NC have adopted a computer and or phone check in system.

Now i know I am a simple minded country boy but I cant wrap my head around the idea that statistics or educated guesses are as accurate as a deer check in sytem? Now i understand and have seen first hand that not all abide by the rules of checking in there game but that to me would be easier to apply "statistics" than guessing the whole thing. 

Everyone is entitled to there opinion I know and appreciate, but having experienced it first hand, none of the other states seem to have near the issues of *knowing* deer harvest numbers as *this state*, nor the *management issues. *Who knows maybe they do and i dont follow it as much, but I doubt it._
Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Revise of Deer Hunting season - Page 6 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407829&page=6#ixzz1jyKTaDAq​


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I would love a hunt in July! all them deer nice and sweet from eating clover and green browse. Hardly any fat, easier to skin, good n tasty! Sure it's warm maybe even hot, I might even participate if they gave to go ahead :evil:.
Your just trying to stir a pot that's gone cold.....Here's a tissues for your issue.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I've said this in the past, but I'd like to see some "trophy zones" set up like they have in Montana. Designate parts of the State as such and restrict the number of hunters allowed. The areas in MT are far from large cities so the car deer problem doesn't exist. For the non hunters there's a larger number of animals to view and photograph. I'd think some of the UP would be a good place for this. There are larger tracks of land that is publically owned. They could stop all deer hunting for three years in that area and then begin the limited permit system to hunt it.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

See now there is some intelligent conversation going on here. Not just bashing. Thanks, the really need to start doing something. That idea does not sound to bad.:coolgleam


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Every deer season there's what, ~750k hunters? And only at $15 a tag. Where does Michigan compare on deer tag prices? I know they're cheaper than Indiana...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information eng


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

sniper22mag said:


> See now there is some intelligent conversation going on here. Not just bashing. Thanks, the really need to start doing something. That idea does not sound to bad.:coolgleam


Keep posting, you're the one making yourself look STUIPD!. you are
a pot stirring tool!!!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

sniper22mag said:


> Yes that is not me. Just shows how people really are amusing all the time. That is another gentleman that agrees with me. Sounds like bomba does too just does not want to admit it. Originally Posted by *Bomba*
> _HMMM, I wonder why the populatin crahsed? Same thing with inland lakes and people keeping limits of gills and crappie day after day for a couple years then they start complaining they can't catch any fish there anymore? It's not hard to figure out. Humans do way more damage to the fish population in lakes than other predator fish could ever do!!!!!_
> 
> :evilsmile​Same goes with Hunting. Hunt everything you can just because you can sarcasm.


 
that's quite a stretch there Snipe. Really has nothing to do with you thinking the youth are killing all your breeder bucks:lol:
You still haven't answered my question, or filled out your profile.........


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

I used the youth hunts along with all other hunts that have just popped up over the pastfew years as examples.Keep bashing one little smig of what i said. He bombs bigfoot permits on sale, go hunt them too. Why do want me to fill out my pro?, so yo:lol:u can stalk me.?


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

All these people on here whining about the post. Quit reading and posting if it does not interest you. It's like a lays potato chip for most of you, ya can not eat just one.:lol::lol:


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

sniper22mag said:


> I used the youth hunts along with all other hunts that have just popped up over the pastfew years as examples.Keep bashing one little smig of what i said. He bombs bigfoot permits on sale, go hunt them too. Why do want me to fill out my pro?, so yo:lol:u can stalk me.?


 
LOL no stalking, I think everyone on here would like to see if your age matches your maturity level. 
AAAAAAANd you still haven't answered my question. What do you think you will accomplish bitching about the DNR on a internet forum????


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Sniper, your posts are incomprehensible. Slow down and proof read, or have your Mom proof read before you post. I've been trying to follow you, but I give up.

There was a 14 year old that I gave kudos to the other day for how well he articulated his thoguths, maybe you could get him to ghost write for you.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Keep on reading people. Keep on. Fueling the fire. Sorry for the broken up thoughts, but it is hard to keep up with all of these fans.:lol:


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

sniper22mag said:


> Keep on reading people. Keep on. Fueling the fire. Sorry for the broken up thoughts, but it is hard to keep up with all of these fans.:lol:


 
That didn't take long. :lol::lol:

Good luck with your quest. I hope you are able to find what you are looking for.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Just trying to get people to open their eyes. Deer populations down. All these extra seasons are some of the contributing factors. But all people want to do is turn a blinde eye to it. Like I said keep on hunting every season for deer they come up with, fill every tag you can and some. But don't wonder why the population are dipping drastically.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

sniper22mag said:


> Just trying to get people to open their eyes. Deer populations down. All these extra seasons are some of the contributing factors. But all people want to do is turn a blinde eye to it. Like I said keep on hunting every season for deer they come up with, fill every tag you can and some. But don't wonder why the population are dipping drastically.


Hate to break it ya but your not brining anything new to the table.. Everything your ranting about is old news..And your using a very broad brush regarding hunters filling every tag possible...

I dont disagree with what your saying but your context is all wrong...


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

His delivery is alienating and insulting.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

cmark said:


> His delivery is alienating and insulting.


Yeha he rants about killing too many and throws out that MI needs EAB...So I have to assume when he says that he hunts all over the state he means all over SLP.. Otherwise he would understand that some parts of this state dont offer Antlerless permits...limiting oppurtunites and helping increase the population..


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

Whats confusing to me is that he has accumulated the lions share of his posts in the past few days after being on here for 7 years. I guess once he found his voice.....whatever. He should think for a second that he is part of the audience he is preaching to and maybe he would show a bit more respect.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Ha ha ha..... Love my fans:lol:


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow that would be nice, but as soon as someone post on here, there is a hand full or more that bash the post right out of the gate. With one liners and dumb sarcastic thoughts. So for respect, that has to be earned.


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe respect is the wrong word. Common courtesy comes to mind. Just because someone offers a differing opinion does not mean they are wrong. And just because it comes out of your mouth does not mean it is right. Sorry about your miserable experiences in Michigan. My area is great, and is getting better by the year.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

sniper22mag said:


> Wow that would be nice, but as soon as someone post on here, there is a hand full or more that bash the post right out of the gate. With one liners and dumb sarcastic thoughts. So for respect, that has to be earned.


 Earned repsect... its a 2 way street


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

. Really has nothing to do with you thinking the youth are killing all your breeder bucks:lol:
You still haven't answered my question, or filled out your profile.........[/QUOTE]
Never once in any of my posts, did I implie that they where my deer. My implied statement was that a lot of breeders are getting shot before their genes get past on, thus leading to a less quality deer heard. Also too many doe tags being handed out thus decreasing the population even more. Are cold hard facts needed for this? No I think not. Just pure observation while hunting should tell you that. That is what i and many others I know have been observing the past few years.


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds like your confused on what you hate. I'm pretty sure you mean to be mad at the fact that DNR is giving away so many antlerless tags and not the fact that we have so many seasons. Technically the DNR could open year round deer hunting and it wouldn't make a difference if they didn't also offer tags to go with it.

Also selling an excessive amount of antlerless tags would make your argument that the DNR is just in it for the money make sense. Since having extra seasons doesn't make them any more money unless they decided to make a special tag for each season which they haven't done. 

So I figure i'd clarify that for all your fans, you can let me know if that is right.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

cmark said:


> Maybe respect is the wrong word. Common courtesy comes to mind. Just because someone offers a differing opinion does not mean they are wrong. That would be right if some offered an actual opinion, but like said too many one liners and reading between the lines (not the whole post).People in here don't give the post a chance, just bash out of the gate.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Dale87 said:


> Sounds like your confused on what you hate. I'm pretty sure you mean to be mad at the fact that DNR is giving away so many antlerless tags and not the fact that we have so many seasons. Technically the DNR could open year round deer hunting and it wouldn't make a difference if they didn't also offer tags to go with it.
> 
> Also selling an excessive amount of antlerless tags would make your argument that the DNR is just in it for the money make sense. Since having extra seasons doesn't ma ke them any more money unless they decided to make a special tag for each season which they haven't done.
> 
> So I figure i'd clarify that for all your fans, you can let me know if that is right.


They are opening up more days with unlimited over the counter doe tags in a lot of areas. More days and unlimited tags equals more sales.hmmm


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

sniper22mag said:


> . Really has nothing to do with you thinking the youth are killing all your breeder bucks:lol:
> You still haven't answered my question, or filled out your profile.........


Never once in any of my posts, did I implie that they where my deer. My implied statement was that a lot of breeders are getting shot before their genes get past on, thus leading to a less quality deer heard. Also too many doe tags being handed out thus decreasing the population even more. Are cold hard facts needed for this? No I think not. Just pure observation while hunting should tell you that. That is what i and many others I know have been observing the past few years.[/QUOTE]

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH, sooo are you saying that the big monster 4.5yr old 12pt. that a youth hunter shot during the youth hunt never got to pass on his genes?????? Really????? so he never got to pass on his genes as a 1.5, 2.5 or 3.5 yr old deer? The genes are the same whether it's from a 1.5yr old buck or when he's 4.5......
Try again.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sniper said:


> Never once in any of my posts, did I implie that they where my deer. My implied statement was that a lot of breeders are getting shot before their genes get past on, thus leading to a less quality deer heard. Also too many doe tags being handed out thus decreasing the population even more. Are cold hard facts needed for this? No I think not. Just pure observation while hunting should tell you that. That is what i and many others I know have been observing the past few years.


I'm sure you realize that half the genes are supplied maternally, right? And I'm sure you also realize that it is next to impossible to altar the gene make-up of a free ranging herd through culling?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Bomba said:


> Never once in any of my posts, did I implie that they where my deer. My implied statement was that a lot of breeders are getting shot before their genes get past on, thus leading to a less quality deer heard. Also too many doe tags being handed out thus decreasing the population even more. Are cold hard facts needed for this? No I think not. Just pure observation while hunting should tell you that. That is what i and many others I know have been observing the past few years.


BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH, sooo are you saying that the big monster 4.5yr old 12pt. that a youth hunter shot during the youth hunt never got to pass on his genes?????? Really????? so he never got to pass on his genes as a 1.5, 2.5 or 3.5 yr old deer? The genes are the same whether it's from a 1.5yr old buck or when he's 4.5......
Try again.[/QUOTE]
How do know the deer is 4.5 with out really looking at a jaw bone?:lol:


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Let me save you the trouble. It's not the deer herd itself. Michigan is managed for maximum money flow, as well as maximum hunter opportunity, but giving someone 4 1/2 months to hunt when there are no deer in the area doesn't equate to a better oppurtunity in my book. Quality of the hunt and quality of the animal does not play into the equation.



Trouble is there are areas of deer over population and farmer crop damage, (private land) and areas of few deer (mostly public land).
If the State were to manage this correctly, it would be micromanaged down to sections of land. I doubt the DNR will ever get that involved in management due to lack of manpower.

The other aspect is the buck to doe ratio. Majority of hunters want horns, and scoff at shooting a doe.
Something along the lines of harvesting more doe (in those areas of deer overpopulation-farm crop damage) has to happen.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

You guy are awsome.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Rudi's Dad said:


> Trouble is there are areas of deer over population and farmer crop damage, (private land) and areas of few deer (mostly public land).
> If the State were to manage this correctly, it would be micromanaged down to sections of land. I doubt the DNR will ever get that involved in management due to lack of manpower.
> 
> The other aspect is the buck to doe ratio. Majority of hunters want horns, and scoff at shooting a doe.
> Something along the lines of harvesting more doe (in those areas of deer overpopulation-farm crop damage) has to happen.


Go to earn a buck. Michigan is concerned with over population? Then in a whole, make it so a hunter has to shoot a doe , register it in person the receive one and only one tag for a buck. This would give a hunter a chance to shoot what ever caliber buck he wants but then be done. No need to shoot multiple bucks


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

sniper22mag said:


> Go to earn a buck. Michigan is concerned with over population? Then in a whole, make it so a hunter has to shoot a doe , register it in person the receive one and only one tag for a buck. This would give a hunter a chance to shoot what ever caliber buck he wants but then be done. No need to shoot multiple bucks


 
I'm confused - you said on the last page that MI deer population is too low, so why would we go with EAB and further jeopardize the population?


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

just go with one tag. Then in areas with over population go with earn a buck by shooting does first.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

sniper22mag said:


> just go with one tag. Then in areas with over population go with earn a buck by shooting does first.


 
:lol: Wow you are my new hero!! Are you on twitter too??


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

sniper22mag said:


> just go with one tag. Then in areas with over population go with earn a buck by shooting does first.


 I believe by law the state has to offer 2 tags


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

:banghead3


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Bomba said:


> :lol: Wow you are my new hero!! Are you on twitter too??


Exactly what i am talking about. Nothing intelligent to say, just one liners with sarcasums.:bloos:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

sniper22mag said:


> You guy are awsome.





sniper22mag said:


> Exactly what i am talking about. Nothing intelligent to say, just one liners with sarcasums.:bloos:


 like this?


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

yup yup can't be them join them


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

[sarcastic button on]I think that the state should pay all the farmers for all their crop damage and then figure those costs into the cost of a license. That way the license sales with stay down because licenses will cost about $500 each in order to pay for the crop damage.[/sarcastic button off]


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

boehr said:


> [sarcastic button on]I think that the state should pay all the farmers for all their crop damage and then figure those costs into the cost of a license. That way the license sales with stay down because licenses will cost about $500 each in order to pay for the crop damage.[/sarcastic button off]


 Can we add insurance costs from car/deer accidents as well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

sniper22mag said:


> Keep on reading people. Keep on. Fueling the fire. Sorry for the broken up thoughts, but it is hard to keep up with all of these fans.:lol:


I personally worship you :lol:


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

jimmyo17 said:


> I personally worship you :lol:


 
That's a suprise


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

sniper22mag said:


> Exactly what i am talking about. Nothing intelligent to say, just one liners with sarcasums.:bloos:


 
If you confront this guy with a differing opinion you get a idiotic response. I have often heard "don't argue with a moron, he will bring you down to his level and beat you with experience", this guy can't even do that. And in my opinion, he is a waste of anyone's time or effort. He has all the answers but just can't come up with the right way to tell the rest of the "stupid" people how to understand them. Smiley shocked face here, that's right I can spell it and not just click on an icon. One more fan lost sorry bud.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bomba said:


> That's a suprise


:lol::lol: 
Im all for the youth or any of these other profit seasons, slight problem with doe tags in certain areas thats about as far as my complaints go.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

sniper22mag said:


> yup yup can't be them join them


I think you messed up pal i cant believe the grammar nazis didnt catch this sooner. Surely someone as intelligent as you could tell they massacared that.


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

jimmyo17 said:


> I think you messed up pal i cant believe the grammar nazis didnt catch this sooner. Surely someone as intelligent as you could tell they massacared that.


 
That is too funny. I really hope you are not waiting for a smart responce from him, that could be a while.:lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

sniper22mag said:


> Would be nice if you could actually post a intelligent response, not just one liners. So i will come down to your trolls level and just keep posting one liners.:sad:




How about you just post a subject that hasn't been talked to death in the past 6 years........... You've never raised an issue that hasn't been beaten to death already........ 

That's why you aren't being taken serious.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Neal said:


> :banghead3


Best post of this whole thread. Oh and the guy calling out grammar errors with spelling errors in his post. 

Cabin fever anyone?


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

dja05 said:


> If you confront this guy with a differing opinion you get a idiotic response. I have often heard "don't argue with a moron, he will bring you down to his level and beat you with experience", this guy can't even do that. And in my opinion, he is a waste of anyone's time or effort. He has all the answers but just can't come up with the right way to tell the rest of the "stupid" people how to understand them. Smiley shocked face here, that's right I can spell it and not just click on an icon. One more fan lost sorry bud.


Are cold hard facts needed for this? No I think not. Just pure observation while hunting should tell you that. That is what i and many others I know have been observing the past few years
Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Michigan Profit hunting Seasons - Page 4 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407944&page=4#ixzz1k3QsAaJK​


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

sniper22mag said:


> Would be nice if you could actually post a intelligent response, not just one liners. So i will come down to your trolls level and just keep posting one liners.:sad:


And so have many other members, but you keep getting back to your main arguement of only picking apart part of your post's. If any part of your post is taken out of context it will be discussed and argueed by those that feel strongly opposed, and has been. Your intelligent responce has been "stupid" plain and simple. I am by no means calling you stupid as you have to others on this forum. I am just waiting for you to respond in a manner that would induce a dissucion rather that an arguement and name calling. How is a mandorty doe first kill going to help the reducing of the deer numbers in this state???


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Kinda funny, you just keep on complaining but keep on coming back for more.:rant:


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Is this not your quote dja05 I have often heard "don't argue with a moron, he will bring you down to his level and beat you with experience",
Stupid....Moron...Hmmmmm..... same thing? You can not even remember what you said a few post back.​


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

sniper22mag said:


> Kinda funny, you just keep on complaining but keep on coming back for more.:rant:


 
And I keep on killing deer in this horible state you no longer want to hunt in. Huh, how can that be if there are no deer left to shoot? And if you want to keep posting quotes from other threads to make your point please do so, I guess you need it.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

dja05 said:


> And I keep on killing deer in this horible state you no longer want to hunt in. Huh, *how can that be if there are no deer left to shoot?* And if you want to keep posting quotes from other threads to amke your point please do so, I guess you need it.


Did not say there where no deer to shoot, just that numbers are declining. I can shoot deer every year. But unlike you i choose to let a lot of deer go. I am out there for the hunt, not just to fill tags.:gaga:


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

Would you like to guess as to how many deer I had within range and choose not to shoot this year, or in the past five years? I have not seen the decline in deer numbers you are talking about where I hunt. I have actually seen better numbers of antlered bucks moving during daylight hours since the extra seasons have been in place and also since the baiting ban. I attest this to fewer does for breeding and the bucks actually have to search out a doe in heat. I am truely sorry if this has not been the case for you in the last decade, but please don't lump the whole state into your personal seasons. That is like comparing the U.P. to IL.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lumberman said:


> Best post of this whole thread. Oh and the guy calling out grammar errors with spelling errors in his post.
> 
> Cabin fever anyone?


Thats what im saying im dumb and even i knew it was wrong.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

Like a SNL skit. Funny as hell the first time. But the 10th? Not so much.

I was so encouraged way back up in this thread when it appeared a resolution had been amicably reached to the satisfaction of every single lurker on this thread, to wit:

*Pinefarm:* _"Show those bastards in Lansing that you're mad as hell and you're not going to take it anymore! STOP BUYING LICENSES! Drop out! Show them! _

*Sniperboy*: _"Plan on doing just that, Not hunting here this year." _

I hope, I hope, that that apparent agreeance between PF & SB didn't break down. It offered so much hope.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Fairfax,

If you want the whole clip...enjoy.

"I must make my witness"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_qgVn-Op7Q&feature=related"]Network - "I&#39;m as mad as hell" speech [english subtitles] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

dja05 said:


> Would you like to guess as to how many deer I had within range and choose not to shoot this year, or in the past five years? I have not seen the decline in deer numbers you are talking about where I hunt. I have actually seen better numbers of antlered bucks moving during daylight hours since the extra seasons have been in place and also since the baiting ban. I attest this to fewer does for breeding and the bucks actually have to search out a doe in heat. I am truely sorry if this has not been the case for you in the last decade, but please don't lump the whole state into your personal seasons. That is like comparing the U.P. to IL.


Once again , did not say I. If you would actually read forums on this sight other than just this one and other peoples personal time in the field you may see a trend. I was trying show this by quoting post of other threads with the same experiences.But every time I do so , you say stop quoting some one else threads. From what you have told me on here , it does not sound like you really get out of your core hunting area very often. So what if this subject has been talked about before? Just because it has, does not mean that it is not a ligit post and some one does not have the right to talk about it. The real problem I am seeing is that most are not concerned with what is going on with the state as a whole. Most are only concerned with what is right in front of them. Like a horse with blinders in just looking in one direction. Like I said I hunt all over the state. I hunt east to west and north to south. Michigan had been way too liberal with the seasons and doe tags. This is the thoughts of many on here and many not on here. Michigan is headed down a bad road being too liberal. This has happened in other states , where they where too liberal with tags etc.Now people In those states are saying the same things. Not seeing deer or seeing way less because of these liberal actions that where put in place years ago. I as a concerned sportsman for the state as a whole, hope Michigan is not headed down the same road.Maybe just talking to the wrong crowd???If you are a person that hunts public or limited to small private parcels , are you seeing the same thing?


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

Throughout the year I am all over this state also. I do normally hunt a two county are for deer which would be Gratiot and Midland. The real reason behind the liberal seasons is that hunters are not getting the job done that the DNR is wanting them to do which is reduce the herd size. First they added the LAS because not enough antlerless deer were being harvested. Then they added the EAS for the same reason. Then muzzleloader season was extended in the southern half of the state for the same reason. The DNR is by no means becoming filthy rich from these seasons as most hunters are still buying the same amount of tags as before, they are simply trying to get the hunters to do the job at hand. Most hunters have seen the deer numbers for the past decade and believe this to be what it should be like every year from here on out. We are coming out of a population boom and the habitat has suffered to the point where it can no longer support these kind of numbers. In the last week of Oct. this past year I was working in IL. On my way home on friday from Lansing to Ithaca there were 22 fresh road killed deer from the five day period of which I was gone. That is 22 road kills in a 38 mile stretch in five days. And yes there have been multiple threads discussing the decline in numbers this year, I am by no means an expert, and I do not hunt everywhere across the state, but the dropping numbers is the objective of all the extra seasons. Has it been reached or surpassed in some areas, from the threads on here, more than likely. Has it been reached in all areas, no way. Hunters need to kill the surplus in thier area and know when to stop. But most hunters in the state have no idea what that is. If they bow hunt three weekends and gun hunt for a week how would they. You obviously spend your time outdoors and have seen your fair share of deer densities decline, where as some other members have seen them increase, or as in my case seen them stablize and they are still to high. Until hunters bring the population into check as to what the DNR is wanting, we are going to have the extra seasons and maybe even more of them. I also hope like you that they realize when this happens it's time to drop the extra seasons, but the hunters need to relize also that the days of shooting unlimited deer will be over then too, and do thier part as managers of the herd.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

SteelieArm14 said:


> in WI they have an earn a buck program where you need to shoot a doe just to buy a buck tag.


No they don't.
http://www.bowhunting.com/publisher.../20/Wisconsin-Eliminates-Earn-A-Buck-Entirely


----------

